# FIRST TIME WADER



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

TOOK MY LITTLE NEPHEW FOR HIS FIRST WADE IN THE SURF THIS PAST SUNDAY. FROM DAYLIGHT UNTIL ABOUT 8, THE BITE WAS NON-STOP. EVEN AFTER IT SLOWED A BIT, IT WAS STILL PRETTY CONSISTENT. WE SPENT THE FIRST HALF OF THE MORNING SWAPPING RODS-I WOULD HAND HIM ONE WITH A SHRIMP READY TO CAST FOR THE ONE HE WOULD HAND ME WITH A TROUT TO REMOVE AND RE-BAIT. HE IS CAPABLE OF DOING THAT HIMSELF, BUT I WANTED HIM TO GET EM WHILE THEY WERE BITING. HE WAS ARMPIT DEEP AND LOVING EVERY SECOND OF IT. WE ENDED UP KEEPING 8 SANDIES AND 8 SPECS AND RELEASED MANY OTHERS. HE ALSO CAUGHT HIS FIRST SHARK WHICH REALLY TOPPED OFF THE DAY FOR HIM. WE BOTH HAD A BLAST AND FINISHED UP THE MORNING WITH A SWIM IN THE SURF THROWING KELP AT EACHOTHER.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

very nice pix!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Greenie to you for being a GREAT uncle !!! Sounds like a trip he will always remember.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

that's what i'm talking about! awesome job!


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

lifetime of memories,will keep that boy going to the water long after your gone.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Now that's a fine memory for that young feller! Great Job.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

A "job" well done. Kudos and a little green to you for letting him do all the work
while you just unhooked and rebaited, LOL. I love to see the kids and the younger
ones catch fish and your nephew sure put a hurtin` on`em .


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

The children are our future. I wish I had somone to take me fishing even once when I was that age.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*Nephew*

That's really 2-cool! He'll be hooked for life!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Great job getting the youngun outdoors. Way to be a positive role model for your nephew!!! Congrats to the both of ya. Sending you a ton o green. 

Mike


----------



## Rick6 (Apr 13, 2006)

Way Ta Go, UNC!!!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Good man!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats to the both of ya.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

your a good uncle looks like he'll be hooked for life.
some green coming you way


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

That's what uncles are for. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great job on taking your Nephew out fishing! Sounds like you two had a blast.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Way to go Mike. Make the other Uncle who slept in look bad. I guess I owe him a trip now.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike, you dirtbag! good to see you caught some!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Before you know it he'll be taking his girlfriends FISHING instead of the movies! GOOD JOB.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

bigmark said:


> Way to go Mike. Make the other Uncle who slept in look bad. I guess I owe him a trip now.


Awesome....looks like junior wins again!

Green to ya for taking him out and putting him in the catcher's seat!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

im waiting for the day i take my son out wading. right now, hes just too small, but the rate hes growing maybe next year

green to ya


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Mannnnn, Stade has really lost some weight.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

that's what happen when you be smokin' the crack!



geezuphosdn said:


> Mannnnn, Stade has really lost some weight.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

kelp??? probably sargassum. way to go taking the little guy to whack some trout.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT SARGASSUM. LOOKS LIKE SOME SARCASSUM TO ME.


saltwater_therapy said:


> kelp??? probably sargassum. way to go taking the little guy to whack some trout.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

great story. Where did ya'll get out in the surf? East or west end of the island?


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

very good job its always good to get the kids out on the water nice trout !


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

way to go dude! Both of you will remember that trip for the rest of your lives. Huge Congrats!


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Outstanding fishing trip hooked for life..................


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnolia said:


> great story. Where did ya'll get out in the surf? East or west end of the island?


WEST END. LAST SUNDAY MORNING(07-20).


----------



## Fisch Girl (Jul 14, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## saltwaterslayer (Jul 25, 2008)

bigmark said:


> Way to go Mike. Make the other Uncle who slept in look bad. I guess I owe him a trip now.


when will that be​


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

can't beat it while their biting


----------



## saltwaterslayer (Jul 25, 2008)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> TOOK MY LITTLE NEPHEW FOR HIS FIRST WADE IN THE SURF THIS PAST SUNDAY. FROM DAYLIGHT UNTIL ABOUT 8, THE BITE WAS NON-STOP. EVEN AFTER IT SLOWED A BIT, IT WAS STILL PRETTY CONSISTENT. WE SPENT THE FIRST HALF OF THE MORNING SWAPPING RODS-I WOULD HAND HIM ONE WITH A SHRIMP READY TO CAST FOR THE ONE HE WOULD HAND ME WITH A TROUT TO REMOVE AND RE-BAIT. HE IS CAPABLE OF DOING THAT HIMSELF, BUT I WANTED HIM TO GET EM WHILE THEY WERE BITING. HE WAS ARMPIT DEEP AND LOVING EVERY SECOND OF IT. WE ENDED UP KEEPING 8 SANDIES AND 8 SPECS AND RELEASED MANY OTHERS. HE ALSO CAUGHT HIS FIRST SHARK WHICH REALLY TOPPED OFF THE DAY FOR HIM. WE BOTH HAD A BLAST AND FINISHED UP THE MORNING WITH A SWIM IN THE SURF THROWING KELP AT EACHOTHER.


mike noah in thanks for the trip 
oh and my face is soar from kelp


----------



## saltwaterslayer (Jul 25, 2008)

day 2 face still soar from kelp


----------



## saltwaterslayer (Jul 25, 2008)

day 20 face still soar from kelp


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

You're a stud uncle. Greenie on the way.


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

nicely done!


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

*First Wade - 6 years old*

A 6 year old's first wadefishing trip - two trout on Gulps! Wearing cheap hiking boots with size small ray-guards over the top.


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

congrats on the fish, it looks like the seed has been planted.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*A True Fisherman*

Great job Noah! You told me all about it at McCombs wedding Saturday, so I had to come check it out for myself. This kid is a true fisherman! There's not a fish in the neighborhood that doesn't fear Noah! Keep it up little guy - Adam


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

What Uncle Mike left out is that he wasn't really that busy rebaiting, he just couldn't get a take while the new stud fisherman was in the water!


----------



## saltwaterslayer (Jul 25, 2008)

thankes adam maybe we can go waiding later


----------

